# Frank Perconte (Band of Brothers/ E/506)-  RIP



## medicchick (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr. Perconte, 96, was the oldest surviving member of Easy Company, part of the 506th Parachute Infantry Regiment of the 101st Airborne "Screaming Eagles" Division. He died Thursday, Oct. 24, at his home in Joliet.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...131027_1_frank-perconte-joliet-man-george-luz


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP Sir. Thank you for your service to your country.


----------



## CDG (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP Sir.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP, sir. Thank you.


----------



## Bloodline (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP, Sir.


----------



## JHD (Oct 28, 2013)

Rest in peace, sir, and thank you for your service.


----------



## dknob (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP!

96!? Good for him!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 28, 2013)

Blue Skies, AATW...


----------



## AWP (Oct 28, 2013)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 28, 2013)

Rest in Peace, you most definitely earned it.


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP...


----------



## elle (Oct 28, 2013)

Rest In Peace and many thanks!


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 28, 2013)

Rest in Peace.....blue skies trooper


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Trooper.


----------

